# No sound with SDL



## reinhard (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello!

I have FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p5 installed.
The following SDL ports were also installed:

`pkg info | grep -i sdl | grep -v linux`

```
sdl-1.2.15_5,2  Cross-platform multimedia development API
sdl_gfx-2.0.25_2  SDL graphics drawing primitives and other support functions
sdl_image-1.2.12_8  Simple library to load images of various formats as SDL surfaces
sdl_mixer-1.2.12_10  Sample multi-channel audio mixer library
sdl_net-1.2.8_3  Small sample cross-platform networking library
sdl_ttf-2.0.11_6  Library to use TrueType fonts to render text in SDL applications
```


I have a problem: any SDL applications does not play sound. No error, but no sound, it keeps calm.
For example, mplayer compiled with SDL support:
`ldd `which mplayer` | grep  SDL`

```
libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0x806359000)
```

`mplayer -ao oss any.mp3` plays sound correctly, but `mplayer -ao sdl.any.mp3` shows the following screen (seems to be normal)
`mplayer -ao sdl ring.mp3`

```
MPlayer SVN-r37342-snapshot-3.4.1 (C) 2000-2014 MPlayer Team

Playing ring.mp3.
libavformat version 56.16.101 (internal)
Audio only file format detected.
Load subtitles in ./
==========================================================================
Requested audio codec family [mpg123] (afm=mpg123) not available.
Enable it at compilation.
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
libavcodec version 56.16.100 (internal)
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, floatle, 128.1 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 16011->352800)
Selected audio codec: [ffmp3float] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG layer-3 audio)
==========================================================================
[AO SDL] Samplerate: 44100Hz Channels: Stereo Format floatle
[AO SDL] Unsupported audio format: 0x1d.
AO: [sdl] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:  35.7 (35.6) of 35.0 (35.0)  0.2%


Exiting... (End of file)
```

But no sound to speakers.
Any other SDL application has the same effect.
How can I debug this situation?

Thank you!


----------

